# Looking to Purchase muzzleloader...any suggestions?



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom Morang said:


> If I were to purchase a Muzzleloader I would go to another site for advise--
> 
> Search Modern Muzzleloader dot com-
> 
> http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com


I agree. That`s a great sight all about muzzleloaders!


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

great lead, Thank You.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Raymond S. said:


> I've done some looking at them online, (their website is awesome.) we're stopping at Cabela's on the way back from Frankenmuth Tuesday for a little Touch 'N Feel. I can see so many possibilities with that gun it makes me warm and fuzzy. I was looking at the exact color combo you have, that's sharp.
> For the record, what kind of pattern are you holding and at what distance?


Raymond, I do all of my sight-in at 100 yards. My Encore 209 holds a 1.5-2 inch group with 100gr. Pyrodex pellets and TC Shockwave 250gr. The 06' holds a 1-1.5 inch group with Remington Core-Lokt Express 150 PSP. The 209 is about 3/4 low at 25 and 2 high at 50. The 06' is dead on at 25 and 1.5 high at 50.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I bought a new T/C Omega, outfitted with a scope, rings,flip open lens covers, and all the shooting accessories for a little over $500.
I have been very happy with it.


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

well the big bruiser was 120 yrds. the doe was 100 yrds and the other two were about 70 to 80 yrds. and the gun shot perfect. the big one dropped in his tracks .


----------



## birchcreek (Jun 16, 2005)

Ray I am in the same boat. I am looking to purchase a new ML and can't decide what to get. I leaning towards a TC Omega but still haven't committed. Let me know what you decide on.


----------



## redbug9 (Apr 11, 2007)

If I was in the market for a new muzzleloader, I would try to find one of the Knight Long Range Hunters. I realize that Knight is basically out of business but this gun has been on my short list for a while now. There should be a few of these still in the box somewhere.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

redbug9 said:


> If I was in the market for a new muzzleloader, I would try to find one of the Knight Long Range Hunters. I realize that Knight is basically out of business but this gun has been on my short list for a while now. There should be a few of these still in the box somewhere.


Generally, the Knight Disc Elite and Extreme are regarded highly as well. Hard to recommend them with Knight out of business except for selling their remaining parts and accessories. I've got two Elites with the adapters to avoid any kind of 209 jackets and I couldn't be happier. Very accurate and they have a feel very similar to a center-fire bolt rifle.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

cant go wrong with most suggestions !

i didnt see mine mentioned so i thought i would suggest it 
savage arms 10 ml-11.... only mainstream ml that will shoot smokeless powder and regular
i love the accutrigger too so no need to go to gunsmith to adjust trigger pull
primer in bolt not breech
i have a jim leatherwood muzzleloader specific -sniper scope -cam action to adjust scope to target from 100 to 300 yards 
which this gun can kill out to using smokeless powder
these scopes have been used by the military since vietnam and is only scope military uses .... even today !


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I couldn't be happier with our T/C Triumph with Mueller scope. Lightweight, accurate, speed breach, break action. It's a great gun and right in your price range.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

www.migunowners.org Used Thompson Center Encore :has a black synthetic and stainless set up for 500.00 ...no scope . I was a gander mountain and new they go for 658.00 + tax. 

This is a good deal

If you want to know more pm me and i'll get a hold of the guy for you unless you are already a member


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is a good deal.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

fellas,
Thanks so much for all the replies. I am currently out of town but managed to score some new whitetail extreme cold weather gear at cabelas yesterday. I will have to take a better look at all the info when i return on wed.
Thanks,
Ray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

An update on my decision;
I was in contact w/ the gentleman on the Encore at migunowners.org and he moved a little on the price but still to high compared to a new one given the points you can receive when purchasing new towards a scope or other equipment. I have a friend who is letting me use his Knight for this season to give me some more time to make a decision. I actually looked into the H&R Handi Rifle or Huntsman and am gathering some more info on those rifles. They make some nice single shot rifles and the barrels are inexpensive, I have a few friends with those combos as well. 
So as of now, I'm still on the fence. I spent a couple hours at Cabelas looking the other day and I actually made it up to the counter to check out w/ a new Encore, then turned around. My wife said "Come on Brett, let's go (Favre.)


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Raymond S. said:


> An update on my decision;
> I was in contact w/ the gentleman on the Encore at migunowners.org and he moved a little on the price but still to high compared to a new one given the points you can receive when purchasing new towards a scope or other equipment. I have a friend who is letting me use his Knight for this season to give me some more time to make a decision. I actually looked into the H&R Handi Rifle or Huntsman and am gathering some more info on those rifles. They make some nice single shot rifles and the barrels are inexpensive, I have a few friends with those combos as well.
> So as of now, I'm still on the fence. I spent a couple hours at Cabelas looking the other day and I actually made it up to the counter to check out w/ a new Encore, then turned around. My wife said "Come on Brett, let's go (Favre.)


I am a big fan of H&R centerfire rifles the shoot. My father has a huntsman muzzleloader. So far I am not terribly impressed with this gun. Accuracy has not been terrible but not great. One feature of the gun I do not like is the breech plug removal tool, I much prefer an Optimas or Encores which allow the use of a socket if the tool is lost or the breech plug is extra snug.


----------

